# ersatzteile für altes intense tazer fs



## lale (27. April 2011)

hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mein altes intense tazer fs bike an zu hübschen.
leider ist mir aufgefallen das in der schwinge (roter kreis) mehrere risse sind die zum teil so stark sind das die schwinge instabiel geworden ist.

da der rahmen nun schon älter ist frage ich mich wo ich sowas nun her bekommen soll. hat jemand tipps wo ich solche teile nachbekommen kann?

bin für alle tipps dankbar 

mfg
lale


----------



## iRider (27. April 2011)

Frag bei Intense direkt an. Die haben manchmal noch alte Sachen auf Lager. cs(Klammeraffe)intensecycles(Punkt)com

Falls es von da keine Reaktion gibt dann kontaktier den User stiksandstones auf Ridemonkey. Das ist denen ihr PR-Mann und der kann Dir sicher helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

